# Shot Show 2013, Las Vegas



## Grimfury160 (Jan 11, 2013)

It is upsetting I will be unable to attend this tradeshow, I heard this is one of the better ones to attend. I plan on going next year, I think a ShadowSpear members only party should be thrown at the Venetian for 2014.

Is the NSSF Shot Show really all hyped up or is it a BAMF?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/shot-show-2013.15178/

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/shot-show-2012.11317/

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/shot-show-2011.7616/

LL


----------



## Dame (Jan 11, 2013)

Can everyone do Tuesday night at the Hoffbrau Haus? If you can make it please give me a sound off here or text. They won't seat without the entire party showing up. I'm thinking 7 p.m. What say you all?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2013)

Works for me.


----------



## AWP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm killing this thread in an effort to streamline everything. Dame, I locked your weapons thread and started a new one specifically for weapons and weapon-related info there and will start another her for anything that isn't weapons-related. You'll have the Link Up thread for coordination, one for gear, and the last one for weapons.

If anyone has a better idea, shoot me a PM.

Danke.


----------

